# Children escape from snake through window



## crosswire (Nov 13, 2012)

Children escape from snake through window

_A snake catcher was called to the school and caught the snake, which he estimated to be about a year old and told Ms Fowler the snake usually chases people and would have been coming after the group on purpose.
_

Oh gee...... a snake is chasing all of the poor children!


----------



## littlemay (Nov 13, 2012)

"A snake catcher was called to the school and caught the snake, which he estimated to be about a year old and told Ms Fowler the snake usually chases people and would have been coming after the group on purpose."

Hm...


----------



## bondy821 (Nov 13, 2012)

Where was this at? usually chases people.............................


----------



## brown.snake (Nov 13, 2012)

coming after the group on purpose what a load of crap


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry but this is ridiculous, I was the one who caught this snake, never did I say anything like that, in fact I stressed to her that it was incredibly unusual for that to happen and quietly doubted it even occurred as she told it. All the effort you put into educating people only to have someone ruin in it all.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 13, 2012)

even the quote from the catcher sounded like the journo edited it to suit them : "A snake catcher was called to the school and caught the snake, which he estimated to be about a year old and told Ms Fowler the snake usually chases people and would have been coming after the group on purpose."

i would say that the catcher told them it WOULDN'T usually chase people and WOULDN'T have been coming after the group.


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Nov 13, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> even the quote from the catcher sounded like the journo edited it to suit them : "A snake catcher was called to the school and caught the snake, which he estimated to be about a year old and told Ms Fowler the snake usually chases people and would have been coming after the group on purpose."
> 
> i would say that the catcher told them it WOULDN'T usually chase people and WOULDN'T have been coming after the group.



Thank you!
I actually just got off the phone to the journalist, she was great and is about to change it. Even she mentioned that it didn't sound right. I feel I can settle down now lol


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 13, 2012)

it's stupid people like the teacher making ridiculous statements like that, that makes people afraid of and want to kill snakes:cry:


----------



## cement (Nov 13, 2012)

Mister_Snakes said:


> Sorry but this is ridiculous, I was the one who caught this snake, never did I say anything like that, in fact I stressed to her that it was incredibly unusual for that to happen and quietly doubted it even occurred as she told it. All the effort you put into educating people only to have someone ruin in it all.



I feel for ya mate, papers don't do us any good at all. What happened to the day when journo's used to investigate ,and report truthfully?


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Nov 13, 2012)

cement said:


> I feel for ya mate, papers don't do us any good at all. What happened to the day when journo's used to investigate ,and report truthfully?




Unfortuneatly those days died many many many years ago. There is no such thing as a journalist these days. They are called fiction reporters/writers.


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Nov 13, 2012)

NEVER and I mean NEVER trust a journalist. Unless you want every word out of your mouth twisted into something completely different.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 13, 2012)

Is serious reporting material so hard to come by up in QL that journo's have to make up BS like this in order to get a story in the paper??


----------



## Renenet (Nov 13, 2012)

If some of those kids weren't scared of snakes before, they probably are now after watching the adults panic over it. Honestly!

Mister Snakes, I'm happy the journo is going to correct the misquote - check to make sure it happens! I have to wonder why she didn't attempt to contact you in the first place if she thought there was something amiss with the quote. I thought verifying facts and getting all sides of the story, even if it is "just a snake story", are standard parts of a journalist's job, or at least they should be. It wouldn't have even been that hard. All she had to do was ask the teacher for your contact details.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Renenet said:


> If some of those kids weren't scared of snakes before, they probably are now after watching the adults panic over it. Honestly!
> 
> Mister Snakes, I'm happy the journo is going to correct the misquote - check to make sure it happens! I have to wonder why she didn't attempt to contact you in the first place if she thought there was something amiss with the quote. I thought verifying facts and getting all sides of the story, even if it is "just a snake story", are standard parts of a journalist's job, or at least they should be. It wouldn't have even been that hard. All she had to do was ask the teacher for your contact details.



it's too much trouble to verify a story,much easier to sensationalise besides it sells papers


----------



## ubermensch (Nov 14, 2012)

They did correct it...kind of.
They've popped this at the bottom of the article:

However, the snake catcher contacted Fairfax Media to say he had stressed to Ms Fowler it was extremely rare for snakes to purposely chase people."

Uh huh.


----------



## littlemay (Nov 14, 2012)

Doesn't really say anything about the fact that the journalist effectively made up the statements to justify her sensationalist story.


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh well, I told her snakes don't chase people, and that's the best they could do. I give up. 
The snake came in under a 2 inch gap at the bottom of one of the doors. they have a "snake drill" but funnily do nothing about obvious possible entry points for snakes. They are literally surrounded by prime Eastern Brown real estate and have had snakes in the past, but don't even have the number of a snake catcher on hand. Nor were they particular well versed in snake bite first aid

I get the impression the 'snake drill' was 'run for your lives, it's coming to get us'


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 14, 2012)

Mister_Snakes said:


> Oh well, I told her snakes don't chase people, and that's the best they could do. I give up.
> The snake came in under a 2 inch gap at the bottom of one of the doors. they have a "snake drill" but funnily do nothing about obvious possible entry points for snakes. They are literally surrounded by prime Eastern Brown real estate and have had snakes in the past, but don't even have the number of a snake catcher on hand. Nor were they particular well versed in snake bite first aid
> 
> I get the impression the 'snake drill' was 'run for your lives, it's coming to get us'



Mister Snakes ...Gawd where do we start ?

How damn sad for these young kids to be scared out of their wits by the panicking of "professional child carers" they would possibly be damaged for life 
and have bad snake dreams ever after and never learn how to interact safely with wildlife.

IMO ...All young children should be taught snake safety just like water safety and stranger danger.. 

My son was taught snake safety in kindergarten many years ago and now he is a dedicated herpetologist 

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Nov 14, 2012)

but the snake, the snake was chasing the children!


----------



## MyMitchie (Nov 15, 2012)

Saxon_Aus - SO appropriate! hahaha


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 15, 2012)

crosswire said:


> Children escape from snake through window
> 
> _A snake catcher was called to the school and caught the snake, which he estimated to be about a year old and told Ms Fowler the snake usually chases people and would have been coming after the group on purpose.
> _
> ...




Quick! Everybody run for your........ shovel! :facepalm:


A year old snake Hmmmmmm must have been huge.... definately scarey


----------



## saintanger (Nov 15, 2012)

tipical media, hypocondricates.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 15, 2012)

I wonder if someone should tell the journo that rats hang out in packs and steal school kids lunch?


----------

